# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Teachers & Professors >  Meetup @ UMakers for all those interested in 3D printing

## HighlyAdaptive

Hello guys! If you live near the LA or San Bernardino County area and are interested in learning about 3D printing, talking to specialists, and meeting some cool startups who are utilizing 3D printing, then you should come to UMakers on June 9 from 6-8PM. We'll have people there who will answer questions you guys have! Come meet some amazing people and see the wonders of 3D printing. If your interested please register and RSVP here: https://www.3dhubs.com/rancho-cucamo...ucamonga-event

Hope to see you there!

----------

